# Dark Knight Returns Model Kit?



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Moebuis' announcement of a Batman license and all the talk of what they might produce got me wondering if there was ever any kits based on Frank Miller's gritty and brilliant The Dark Knight Returns series. Bar none its my favorite *Batman *comic of all time and I'd love to model it. There were many opportunities for models that could be great.

Any of you guys and gals know if any were made and if so are they still available?

Not to go too wish listy here but I'd love to see Moebius' take on that era of Batman.

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Spockr said:


> ...Bar none its my favorite BM comic of all time...


Don't know about the model but I sure wish you could find a different way to refer to a Batman comic... :freak:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> Don't know about the model but I sure wish you could find a different way to refer to a Batman comic... :freak:


Oops my bad. Your are right. I should have known that some people might be confused and think it meant _Bad Mark_. You have my most sincere apologies.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Spockr said:


> Oops my bad. Your are right. I should have known that some people might be confused and think it meant _Bad Mark_. You have my most sincere apologies.


There was a kit of Miller`s Dark Knight.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

There was a Dark Knight and Robin resin kit,but it's long gone....Try BuckWheats side for a picture.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I like to read Batman while making a BM!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Bad Mark hijack Bat Man thread in Boorish Manner. Bad Mark! Bad _*BAD*_ Mark!!!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> There was a Dark Knight and Robin resin kit,but it's long gone....Try BuckWheats side for a picture.



I tried searching for Buckwheat's site without luck. Would you happen to know the url?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Did a search for "Dark Knight Returns" resin kit and came up with this...


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

The scale of Robin in that one looks proportionate to the Aurora Batmobile figures. He's so tiny...it's kind of creepy.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Spockr said:


> I tried searching for Buckwheat's site without luck. Would you happen to know the url?


http://www.bucwheat.com/


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

louspal said:


> The scale of Robin in that one looks proportionate to the Aurora Batmobile figures. He's so tiny...it's kind of creepy.


Not even close.......it's 1/8 scale.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> Did a search for "Dark Knight Returns" resin kit and came up with this...


Thanks for that falcondesigns. This was available at one time as a pre-painted statue from DC Direct. Its hard to find that one and I've never seen the resin kit version before now. Man would I love to find one of these in un-built kit form. Its a perfect pose for the subject. Guess it will have to go on my grail list. If anyone out there has one of these that they would be willing to part with please feel free to send me a PM and lets work something out.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Matt; I have a kit that I bought probably fifteen years ago at Chiller that I believe was put out by Village Comics. It was Batman in the body armor from the climactic battle with Superman (he is holding the sonic blaster and there is a base with a street lamp). I don't think I have ever seen one built-up on the net, but I'll try and shoot some pics of my unassembled kit over the holiday and post them here.
Tom


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Bwain no more said:


> Matt; I have a kit that I bought probably fifteen years ago at Chiller that I believe was put out by Village Comics. It was Batman in the body armor from the climactic battle with Superman (he is holding the sonic blaster and there is a base with a street lamp). I don't think I have ever seen one built-up on the net, but I'll try and shoot some pics of my unassembled kit over the holiday and post them here.
> Tom


Thanks Tom, I'll check it out when you post them.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

There are, or have been, other resin kits...

Based on The Dark Knight Returns, sculpted by Louis Vasquez:









The Dark Knight, sculpted by Shawn Nagle:









A "Milleresque" Dark Knight, sculpted by Alterton:









"Army of One", sculpted by Thiago Provin:









There have also been a number of Dark Knight resin busts.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

And a member of this board did a cool Carrie Kelly replacement head a number of years ago for the Revell Robin repop.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Scott; I am actually looking at the CK prototype right now...Alas, the molds are long gone... Matt; here are some pics of the figure. It is 1/6 scale, would probably stand about ten inches when assembled (he is not standing fully upright) Two different sizes of white metal "go-faster" fins (I'm assuming for the gauntlets and boots; I'd have to dig out the comic for reference). Castings are not bad for mid-90s GK tech, body is hollowcast with a bit of a seam to be removed, not TOO offset like some kits of the time. Kinda cool, I can see why I bought it, but I will NEVER get around to building it. Email me at [email protected] if you are interested in buying it...
THANKS
Tom


----------

